# NOS Colnago Tecnos Rominger Edition FS on SF Craigslist...



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I posted this in the Retro Classic, but it needs some admiration--someone should grab this--one of 50 made. Too small for me (55) but I think this is one cool bike....

NOS Colnago limitd ed. Rominger Hour Record commemorative Tecnos 55cm


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

drooooooool...

that would be a beautiful, unique frame!!

wish I was in a position to add to my stable...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Droooooooool is right!! Wow, that is sweet! Wish I had extra cabbage!


----------



## Jono47 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Value of colnago tecnos 1996*

Can anyone give me an idea what a 1996 Tecnos with campag Athena in very good condition would be worth approximately? A response from someone in the UK would probably be most useful relavent


----------

